# 4-6 Foot Gar ALL DAY!



## GarGantuan78

Me and my uncle went to Lake Livingston to a stump field right off the trinity, he didnt want me shooting the "dinks" x40 (4-5 footers)...sad3sm So we waited until we saw a monster roll 8 feet from the boat! He stuck it right behind the neck and the fight was on! We chased him with the trolling motor for 10 minutes before i could stick him in the back half, finally got him in the boat! 84.50 inches and 160lbs! My uncle is on TPWD website with 2 bowfishing records for that lake. If there is anyone who wants to shoot the "dinks" or even a giant, I live in the League City (north of galveston about 30 miles) area, pm me and we can go check out that spot and stick some. I'll get fuel and drinks if someone has a boat and wants to do a mid week or Sunday, day trip or night also if you have a light set up. I have a center console bay boat up there we can use if someone is equipped with gear and just wants to go...I just need a fix! :headknock


----------



## texas two guns

How can that be? TPWD Commissioners tell me we're one fish away from extinction.


----------



## GarGantuan78

Haha! Ya right! Those things are everywhere! :goldfish:


----------



## Momma's Worry

How can that be? TPWD Commissioners tell me we're one fish away from extinction.


funny.............

Liberty County and trinty river have plenty


----------



## slimjim1987

> How can that be? TPWD Commissioners tell me we're one fish away from extinction.


:sarcasm1


----------



## texas two guns

slimjim1987 said:


> :sarcasm1


Just a little. We're also the only state with "trophy" alligator gar.....


----------



## Gator gar

I've seen some big schools mid lake in the summer time that will let you know there are a pile of them in Lake Livingston.You might not want to be potlicking your uncles spot without him there, with some strangers. lol


----------



## GarGantuan78

He doesnt care, he said if there was anyone who wanted to go with no boat that we could use his 17' center console fiberglass boat for daytime runs because he has no lights.


----------



## slimjim1987

> Just a little. We're also the only state with "trophy" alligator gar.....


 I agree with you on that point. I think they are trying to manage for trophies in Texas since we don't have as much un-trafficked Gar habitat as Louisiana, but to say that there weren't any trophy sized gar anywhere else caught me off guard.


----------



## P

*no gar*



Momma's Worry said:


> How can that be? TPWD Commissioners tell me we're one fish away from extinction.
> 
> funny.............
> 
> Liberty County and trinty river have plenty


don't forget east bay ever try to get a seven footer out of a shrimp net its worse than a crab trap


----------



## texas two guns

slimjim1987 said:


> I agree with you on that point. I think they are trying to manage for trophies in Texas since we don't have as much un-trafficked Gar habitat as Louisiana, but to say that there weren't any trophy sized gar anywhere else caught me off guard.


I would buy that science. That's good sound science, but don't
try to blow smoke up our butts and tell us we're it, the last known
hold out of the elusive trophy alligator gar


----------



## tsonda

Got any pics. Would love to see it.


----------



## Chasinit69

http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/new...illiams_gar_7-4-11--~courtesy_ronny_smith.jpg


----------

